# Filipino Blades



## LilleTiger (Nov 23, 2002)

Hi all!

I am looking for traditional filipino blades and swords and i was wondering if some of you guys could give me a few tips on which online-retailers are cheap or reliable and wich to avoid? I live in Denmark (Europe) so European stores would be preferred.  Any help would be greatly appreciated! 

/karma!


----------



## arnisador (Nov 23, 2002)

You might also ask in FMA-General.


----------



## Blindside (Nov 23, 2002)

I have only seen one blade from this place, but it was pretty good, and it is more than just stuff from the Phillipines

http://www.valiantco.com/

There is always Kris Cutlery, I have their pinuti, and have seen that espada y daga set, also pretty good.  If you look on the Sandata side of the company there are alot of non-production items.

http://www.kriscutlery.com/

hope that helps,

Lamont


----------



## LilleTiger (Nov 24, 2002)

Thanx very much!  

What is your experience with the two stores? Are they reliable, and how fast do they deliver?

/karma!


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Nov 24, 2002)

I travel to Denmark 2-3 times a year to do Arnis seminars. What city do you live in? Next time I'm over I could bring some stuff for you.


----------



## Blindside (Nov 24, 2002)

> What is your experience with the two stores? Are they reliable, and how fast do they deliver?



I did not order from Valiant so I don't really know much about their customer service.  Kris Cutlery's customer service is excellent, and the speed of their deliveries depends on what stock they have on hand.  The easiest way to find out is to give them a call.

Good luck and let us know what you get.

Lamont


----------



## LilleTiger (Nov 25, 2002)

@Renegade-> That'd be great! I live in Vejle (not suspecting you know where it is) ,  but it's pretty close to Aarhus. Do you teach Arnis in Aarhus or Copenhagen?


----------



## knifeman.dk (Nov 25, 2002)

Hej LilleTiger
Hvis du kommer til København så kig indenfor i Arms Gallery. De har alt det du søger. 
Jeg har også en del, så du er meget velkommen til at kontakte mig - også hvis du er interesseret i at træne FMA. 
Se evt.  www.knifeman.dk
eller www.arnis.dk
Vi træner i Århus tirsdage og torsdage ml. 18.30 - 20.00 Du er meget velkommen.
Mvh Thorbjørn Hartelius


----------



## K Williams (Nov 27, 2002)

http://www.kriscutlery.com/Kris/philippine/Philippine.html


----------



## Guro_Jeff (Nov 28, 2002)

While I personally have yet to try their products, I've heard that the quality vs. cost of their items is very good.

I intend to purchase some of their products in the very near future.

Guro Jeff

http://www.tribalbladefightingarts.com


----------

